# Over weight!



## windyspark

I weighed my eura mobil today at local weigh bridge
No water (drained down for winter)
quarter tank of diesel
No food, pots and pans, clothes, picnic table or chairs.
No wife or daughters
Basically empty except me ( I weigh approx 72kg )
It weighed 3400kg
the max gross weight is 3500kg
So this leaves me 100kg to get everything in
this is supposed to be a 6 berth motorhome
basically I am unable to legally use this vehicle

I don't think they should be able to produce a motorhome that cannot carry a reasonable load.
I have contacted Eura Mobil and am waiting a reply


----------



## SteveJa

We went to the weighbridge today also, and our experience was refreshingly different. Elddis/Compass 140, fully loaded up and with bikes on the rack _and_ in the overcab, fuel full, water full, gas full, myself and my wife on board: 380kg to spare.

I guess there has to be a penalty for lugging all that German quality, solid real wood joinery and double floors about :wink:


----------



## windyspark

Your right about the quality, it is excellent,
But at the moment it's a good quality static caravan.

I am now under the impression that most motorhomes on the road are overweight and owners are either blissfully unaware or choose to ignore and bury their heads in the sand,


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Windy

Hadn't realised a Euramobil was an American RV!! 8O 

Will move it for you - if I can push hard enough!!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## CliveMott

German I thought!!

Anyway, the vehicle probably has a design weight of 3850Kg but has been plated down to 3500 to attract a wider market in the UK. Ask SC-Tech if its just a paperwork excercise to put it back to 3850.

C.


----------



## windyspark

Did you mean SV tech. If so I've contacted them and am waiting for a reply, 
I hope that is the case 

Thanks for the information though


----------



## eddied

*Overweight*

 Ciao windyspark, I can sympathise with your problem. It is such a common problem here in Italy that the Italian equivalent of MHF (www.camperonline.it) has whole section dedicated to weight and legal problems. That is because probably 90% or more of Italian motorhomers only have a 'B' driving licence; and to get a 'C' is both relatively difficult and also costly. Also there are many more ypung motorhomers with 2/3 kids, and it becomes a real juggling exercise staying within the 3500 Kgs. All sorts of ways are invented to avoid travelling through Switzerland, where the authorities are very severe on this. :lol: 
Upgrading to say 3850 or 4200 is not an option without taking a new test. I have read somewhere that German and French motorhoming organisations are fighting to have a 'B' licence validated up to 4200 Kgs. for motorhome drivers.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Evolution

We have had two Belgian Maesss Evolutions, both of which were in need of uprating. It is a relatively easy process, doesn't cost a lot, and is worth it to get legal on a great motorhome. It's just one of those things you need to be aware of. The road fund licence is slightly cheaper too. OK, the speed limits may be lower in some instances but we don't find it a problem. Quite often we are towing anyway.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

We weighed ours on the way to the ferry last summer (risky or what) and found we were 4880kg leaving us 120kg. We were however fully loaded and had all the water, fuel and gas we could carry, then added the kitchen sink and next doors cat for good measure. What I didnt do was weigh each axle

Im planning to do this at Easter

When we bought the van we looked for a high payload as we didnt want to be over loaded when travelling or have to scrimp on what we take (and more importantly bring back).



Andy


----------



## windyspark

Evolution said:


> We have had two Belgian Maesss Evolutions, both of which were in need of uprating. It is a relatively easy process, doesn't cost a lot, and is worth it to get legal on a great motorhome. It's just one of those things you need to be aware of. The road fund licence is slightly cheaper too. OK, the speed limits may be lower in some instances but we don't find it a problem. Quite often we are towing anyway.


could you tell me who you got to up rate the van

thanks mark


----------



## windyspark

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> We weighed ours on the way to the ferry last summer (risky or what) and found we were 4880kg leaving us 120kg. We were however fully loaded and had all the water, fuel and gas we could carry, then added the kitchen sink and next doors cat for good measure. What I didnt do was weigh each axle
> 
> Im planning to do this at Easter
> 
> When we bought the van we looked for a high payload as we didnt want to be over loaded when travelling or have to scrimp on what we take (and more importantly bring back).
> 
> Andy


Thanks for that Andy
When we bought our van, being a 6 berth and x rental (how they rented it out legally I don't know) we assumed that it would be more than capable of carrying 4 people and their belongings for a 2 week holiday.
what's annoying and also hard to believe is that manufactures can produce a motorhome unfit for purpose

I assume Andy your van is a tag axle, having a gross weight of 5000kg.

Nice!!


----------



## Evolution

Yes, SVTech both times. If you would like to pm me, I can send you chapter and verse on our experience.


----------



## Alan23

When we bought ours it was on the DVLA paperwork as a 3500 kg but on the chassis plate as 4500 kg so just a DVLA paperwork exercise to correct (and slightly cheaper tax). Perhaps worth checking plate - probably under the bonnet. Ours is a tag axle though but yours may be more than 3500 kg.


----------



## telll

Alan23 said:


> When we bought ours it was on the DVLA paperwork as a 3500 kg but on the chassis plate as 4500 kg so just a DVLA paperwork exercise to correct (and slightly cheaper tax). Perhaps worth checking plate - probably under the bonnet. Ours is a tag axle though but yours may be more than 3500 kg.


Ours has two plates one at 3500 and one at 3850, on the log book it says 3500. Never weighed the van yet although I keep meaning too.

Tell


----------



## nicholsong

Mark

Assuming that the 3500kg was downrated for marketting purposes and Euramobil spec was higher, which I expect it was, then you could ask them for a uprated plate. I did this with Niesmann+Bischoff which they did for free.

Geoff


----------



## loughrigg

You might be interested in a spin through one of my early MHF threads on this very subject.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-60046-.html

With very careful loading and an SVTech upgrade (to 3,500kg - my licence maximum), we are able to use our MH in its two berth configuration. However, I know Autocruise sold the same model as a four berth with an overcab (+60kg and weight of two passengers) and my handbook indicates this was on the same chassis (with air suspension, the max it could be upgraded to would be 3,700kg). I have seen a slightly earlier model marketed as a five berth.

I have met another Wentworth owner (fulltiming in the same model but with overcab, towbar and trailer) who was loaded with so much stuff, he must have been massively over his total weight, axle weights and tyre loadings (standard tyres are 109 weight index).

Mike


----------



## longhorn

*Vehicle over weight*

To any one with a motorhome that is near or even over the gross weight, Think about having a look at the train weight, That could make the vehicle with in the Law, With quite a lot to spare, In some cases it's the only answer, And then drive in the knolage,And with clear mind knowing that you are complying with all the requiment's of the law and your insurance


----------



## UncleNorm

*Re: Vehicle over weight*



longhorn said:


> To any one with a motorhome that is near or even over the gross weight, Think about having a look at the train weight, That could make the vehicle with in the Law, With quite a lot to spare, In some cases it's the only answer, And then drive in the knolage,And with clear mind knowing that you are complying with all the requiment's of the law and your insurance


*I strongly disagree with your statement, Longhorn. The Law requires that you do NOT exceed any of the weights on the chassis plate. *

My train-weight is 5.5t. Are you suggesting that I can add another 2t legally. Good heavens... what would my axle weights and gross be other than *illegal*!! 8O


----------



## anorak

What model have you got? Are there any extras fitted - awning, scooter rack etc. Have never come across a euramobil with such low payload.


----------



## loughrigg

*Re: Vehicle over weight*



longhorn said:


> To any one with a motorhome that is near or even over the gross weight, Think about having a look at the train weight, That could make the vehicle with in the Law, With quite a lot to spare, In some cases it's the only answer, And then drive in the knolage,And with clear mind knowing that you are complying with all the requiment's of the law and your insurance


I think your understanding of weight regulations and mechanics is somewhat flawed. Might I suggest that you do a little more research.

Mike


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, we have a Eura Mobil, and its plated at 3800kg, we got from that awful lot at Newark, and they did it for us.  But I think they just contacted Eura Mobil and they sent a new plate.  All continental vans are 3500kg because they need a different licence to drive anything over that. Bob.


----------



## CullodenMuir

I fear that Longhorn has misunderstood the regulations and is at risk of misleading others.

The gross weight on the chassis plate is the absolute maximum permitted weight of the vehicle. Any driver of a vehicle exceeding this is liable to prosecution - and the insurance company could claim that they are not liable for any claims whilst the vehicle is overloaded.

The train weight is the total weight of the vehicle and its trailer, both of which are also subject to their individual gross weights.

In addition the individual axle weight limits have to be met, and a roadside check finding any of these over limit would result in a prosecution.

There is also the safety point that an overloaded rear axle, and the consequently underloaded front axle, reduces the grip of the front wheels giving wheel slip and reduced steering control - definitely not a good idea

John


----------



## nicholsong

John your analysis is correct, but I had assumed that Longhorn was suggesting towing a trailer to take advantage of the train weight which is always higher than the vehicle permitted weight, in which case some of the other postings are irrelevant.

It must also be remembered that a trailer has a downward force on the towbar and thus increases the rear axle loading


----------



## peribro

I also presumed that Longhorn was suggesting towing a trailer. There is obviously a trade-off though since the maximum permitted speed on motorways is lower and use of the outside lane on 3 lane motorways is prohibited. So saying we have gained additional payload by towing on an A frame since our towcar weighs less than the difference between GTW and MGW. We can therefore put additional weight into the towcar.


----------



## erneboy

A trailer may help but the total weight allowed on a car licence, even if you have C1+E (restricted), is 750 KG unless you do the test and get an unrestricted C1+E, so a small trailer. Alan.


----------



## jiwawa

Evolution and Alan - you say the road fund licence is slightly cheaper for > 3.5t.

We pay £180 for our 3.85t van - is that correct?


----------



## sprokit

erneboy said:


> A trailer may help but the total weight allowed on a car licence, even if you have C1+E (restricted), is 750 KG unless you do the test and get an unrestricted C1+E, so a small trailer. Alan.


Sorry Alan, not so, a C1+E (restricted) licence entitles you to drive a combination with a train weight up to 8,250 kilograms.

So, if your GVW is 4 tonnes, then a 3,500 kilogram trailer is perfectly legal

The 750 kilograms for a trailer would only come into play if the vehicle you were driving was a 7,500 kg GVW vehicle. However, remember that up to 750 kilograms the trailer does not need brakes, over this weight a "working" braking system is a legal requirement on any trailer.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## windyspark

nicholsong said:


> Mark
> 
> Assuming that the 3500kg was downrated for marketting purposes and Euramobil spec was higher, which I expect it was, then you could ask them for a uprated plate. I did this with Niesmann+Bischoff which they did for free.
> 
> Geoff


Thanks for all the replies guys

I have been in contact with eura mobil.
they tell me I have a 35L chassis which means 35 light, this cannot be up rated by them.
They tell me it left the factory with 125kg of extras.
In their specifications the dry weight is 3150 kg
they tell me it is a 4 berth not a 6 although it has 6 seat belts and beds
they say it should only carry 50lt of water when on the move although it has a 150lt fresh water tank, which they say gives you more independence
so my arguament is if the dry weight is 3150kg plus 125kg extras plus 50lts water. adds up to 3325
giving me a payload of 175kg to carry my family and everything else you require for a holiday
Well we're all quite slim but not that bloody slim.

I think my only options are to hopefully get it up rated or to sell it, which would be a shame as I spent ages looking for the right layout and quality van which i thought i had found
It's a pity I hadn't known more about payloads when i bought it
But saying that I feel dealers should enlighten you about this issue and manufactures should tell you the payload weight rather than gross weights as this is useless unless you know the empty weight of the vehicle.

sorry to rant but this is beginning to spoil what should be a very exciting time planning our trips away (and it cost me a lot of my hard earned cash)
:evil:


----------



## windyspark

anorak said:


> What model have you got? Are there any extras fitted - awning, scooter rack etc. Have never come across a euramobil with such low payload.


It is a Terestra 690HS
It has a wind out awning and a bike rack

Great van, Great quality, perfect in every way EXCEPT the payload


----------



## loughrigg

windyspark said:


> I have been in contact with eura mobil.
> they tell me I have a 35L chassis which means 35 light, this cannot be up rated by them.


It might still be worth a chat with SVTech - my chassis is also described as a lightweight variant (MIRO 2,945kg - the MH was originally plated at 3,400kg). With air dampers on the rear suspension, my chassis could go up to 3,700kg at maximum.

Mike


----------



## peeter

*Overweight*

Thanks Sprokit for correcting that information.I was worried as I tow a car on a braked trailer with a 3500 Hymer with a c1 licence.Years ago I was weighed by the traffic control on a weighbridge in Salisbury and found to be overweight .They put a formal prohibition on the van but said if I were to unload some of the weight I could continue.I unloaded a pile of books etc.and stored them in a shed for future collection and they raised the order and allowed me on my way.I heard nothing afterwards.I think it depends who stops you.


----------



## longhorn

nicholsong said:


> John your analysis is correct, but I had assumed that Longhorn was suggesting towing a trailer to take advantage of the train weight which is always higher than the vehicle permitted weight, in which case some of the other postings are irrelevant.
> 
> It must also be remembered that a trailer has a downward force on the towbar and thus increases the rear axle loading


Thank you for that nicholsong, it's nice to find some one that understands all about train weight, And thank you for explaining to those who dont,

thank's again

longhorn


----------



## TommyS

*Weight*

Does your motorhome have any fitted extras. It is surprising how much weight can be added by these

TommyS


----------



## gofer

*overweight*

i have been reading all the comments with interest about overweight.could some one answer me this question.if i bought a motorhome that had been down rated to3.5tons and the gvw was say4.1tons and i had a licence to drive the 4.1ton motorhome if when weighed it weight was say 3.9tons am i comitting an offence?


----------



## teemyob

*Re: overweight*



gofer said:


> i have been reading all the comments with interest about overweight.could some one answer me this question.if i bought a motorhome that had been down rated to3.5tons and the gvw was say4.1tons and i had a licence to drive the 4.1ton motorhome if when weighed it weight was say 3.9tons am i comitting an offence?


I would say Yes, you would be breaking the law.

TM


----------



## gofer

*overweight*

yes thats what i think,but when you look on your v5 reg cert it says revenue weight if the revenue weight is the same for both weight how can you be breaking the law


----------



## pneumatician

*Weights*

Due to the fact that a fellow member of the La Strada Club queried my payload as he had sowed the seeds of doubt.
I had the van re weighed. 
Pleased to say that ready to roll with all kit on board and motorbike in the back we still have about 300kg to play with.


----------



## Vennwood

Very interesting topic this. We changed our last MH - a Dethleffs 7850 for the same reason - we were over weight. In a recent traffic survey in the North East it was found that over 80% of MH's stopped were in violation of being overweight on at least one axle or more.

I've mentioned on this site on more than one occasion that dealers should issue weight certificates as part of the sales process so new owners know exactly where they stand. (Something that dissappoints me on here as with over 43000 members we should be able to command more of a voice in the industry)

For those that don't know their true weight - if you take your MH to a commercial MOT testing station they will weigh it and provide a report as part of the MOT


----------



## neilanddot

What model is yours Mark? We are going to weigh our Eura 580 LS shortly because we too are worried about the weight. Having said that ours is the smallest of the Euras. We are visiting Switzerland at the end of May and with Edied's warning we have to know we are ok.Neil


----------



## gofer

*overweight*

can i assume that as long as i dont overload the axle wts the motor home cant be overloaded


----------



## DABurleigh

I believe you will run out of payload before you max out on all axle weights.

Dave


----------



## Vennwood

*Re: overweight*



gofer said:


> can i assume that as long as i dont overload the axle wts the motor home cant be overloaded


Not strictly true - most individual axle weights add up to more than the total allowable weight. - for example ours - front axle 2200kgs, rear axle 4400kgs whereas the max weight is 6000kgs not 6600kgs


----------



## Wizzo

*Re: overweight*



gofer said:


> i have been reading all the comments with interest about overweight.could some one answer me this question.if i bought a motorhome that had been down rated to3.5tons and the gvw was say4.1tons and i had a licence to drive the 4.1ton motorhome if when weighed it weight was say 3.9tons am i comitting an offence?


I would say yes most certainly. It's like wanting to have your cake and eat it. Either you replate it back to 4.1t and suffer the consequences (more so abroad than here) or you stick with 3.5t. You can't have it both ways.

JohnW


----------



## teemyob

*Re: overweight*



Vennwood said:


> gofer said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i assume that as long as i dont overload the axle wts the motor home cant be overloaded
> 
> 
> 
> Not strictly true - most individual axle weights add up to more than the total allowable weight. - for example ours - front axle 2200kgs, rear axle 4400kgs whereas the max weight is 6000kgs not 6600kgs
Click to expand...

Similar to the Mercedes Sprinter 416.

The 4 denotes 4 ton series and the 16 = 160ps (158hp)

From memory the axle limits added up to some odd figure like 4995kG's but the maximum payload was 4600kG's!

TM


----------



## riverboat2001

Bit of a tip, probably been mentioned before.

I take my motorhome to the local council tip, and for £5.00 for "the tea jar" the bloke weighs it for me and writes it all down.

I must admit to being confused about tons, tonnes ,and Kg, but Paul worked it all out.

And yes we too had two different axle weights AND an overall weight, which didn't add up!


----------

